# Sandflex rust removing sanding block



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks. Going to Klingspor. If I cant find some rust to remove I will make some. Cant wait.


----------



## MrSmith670 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have the set of three grits. Great product, really easy to touch up my handplane collection.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Great review and I too love their set of three grits!


----------

